# Working Remotely



## danag (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi. We are likely moving to Dubai before the end of the year for my husbands job. I currently work remotely at home in the US for a US based company. I would like to negotiate with my company that I continue to do so when we move. 

I have read about the visas and work permits on several pages, but I am unclear if I will need a visa to continue working for my current company located in the US. 

Does anyone have experience?

Can you direct me to government pages that would have that information?

Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Providing your job is not paid locally and you're not providing services or products locally, you don't need a work permit. Only a valid visa sponsorship from your husband.


----------



## danag (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Rascal. 
That is what I want to hear  Do you know where I can find that documented? I want to have everything at my fingertips when I start the conversation with my employer.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

danag said:


> Thanks Rascal.
> That is what I want to hear  Do you know where I can find that documented? I want to have everything at my fingertips when I start the conversation with my employer.


Good luck with finding that, I'd be amazed if it exists anywhere - this place hasn't got a law for everything, some things just kinda fit.

You can work under your husbands sponsorship and there will be something about tht on the Ministry of labours website I should think, that will probably surface. I'd be amazed if your employer has any idea about the laws here though, so that should do it.

Time difference is a killer though if you need to talk to people, basically 8pm to 8am for the USA (East to West).


----------



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Danag,

We are in the same predicament, having recently moved to Dubai and my wife having an existing nutritional therapy business that is conducted either online or by way of telephone conversations.

Finding a definitive answer is almost impossible, as I am not even sure one exists. Even the British Consulate guided us to seek legal advice to be sure, and we would prefer to avoid those costs if at all possible.

My wife is sponsored by me, so that's one hurdle out of the way. 

As for knowing 100%............................. ??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bluepeter said:


> Even the British Consulate guided us to seek legal advice to be sure, and we would prefer to avoid those costs if at all possible.


Hi,
Small correction - it is the British Embassy in Dubai - not Consulate.
The UAE is the only country in the world where we have two Embassies in the same country - one in Abu Dhabi and one in Dubai.
All other countries have an Embassy in Abu Dhabi and a Consulate in Dubai!

https://www.gov.uk/government/world/united-arab-emirates
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

danag said:


> Can you direct me to government pages that would have that information?
> 
> Thanks!



You will not find that information documented. 

If going by the letter of the law, anyone that works in the UAE should have an employment contract, an employment visa and be on a local payroll. The only exception is for temporally assignments (Consultants, engineers e.g that er here for a few weeks). Having said this, if your company allows you to continue on a US employment contract only whilst living here on an family sponsorship visa; nobody will mind it here locally. 

But my guess is that your employer may not feel comfortable by it; its a grey area that may also be complicated by the US laws and liabilities as the employer remains responsible for you whilst you are in the UAE.

It would not be allowed in the US company I work for. If an employee wants to move to an other country, and the cross border movement for that role is approved, we would move the employment contract to the local office together with the payroll. If there is no local office... bad luck... no job.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Edino said:


> You will not find that information documented.
> 
> If going by the letter of the law, anyone that works in the UAE should have an employment contract, an employment visa and be on a local payroll. The only exception is for temporally assignments (Consultants, engineers e.g that er here for a few weeks). Having said this, if your company allows you to continue on a US employment contract only whilst living here on an family sponsorship visa; nobody will mind it here locally.
> 
> ...


Hi,
It is a case that company rules are not keeping up with technology and modern working methods.
"But my guess is that your employer may not feel comfortable by it; its a grey area that may also be complicated by the US laws and liabilities as the employer remains responsible for you whilst you are in the UAE"
Out of interest - how do you think the US employer would be responsible for an employee when they are at home (in the UAE)? They work from home - realistically their home could be anywhere.
Likewise - define the word "work".
Normal definition of "working" in a country is interacting and invoicing local companies or people in that country.
If you are sitting at home using the phone and Internet to interact with people overseas and invoicing them and receiving payment in their country - where are you actually "working"?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I know people who do this successfully and without any issues. Think of it as one long holiday and doing a little work on that holiday. It's not illegal, is it 

The real issue is the type of contract you have. Would your contract remain US-based, meaning you are subject to US taxation laws? Or would the company be willing to consider you as an overseas independent contractor and therefore by living overseas you are exempt from US taxation laws? 

I'd have a tax lawyer look at this situation carefully to avoid any run ins with your Uncle Sam.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It is a case that company rules are not keeping up with technology and modern working methods.
> "But my guess is that your employer may not feel comfortable by it; its a grey area that may also be complicated by the US laws and liabilities as the employer remains responsible for you whilst you are in the UAE"
> Out of interest - how do you think the US employer would be responsible for an employee when they are at home (in the UAE)? They work from home - realistically their home could be anywhere.
> ...



I am not disagreeing myself, but a corporate lawyer would raise all red flags. In the end, it depends on how comfortable the company feels with it....


----------



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Small correction - it is the British Embassy in Dubai - not Consulate.
> The UAE is the only country in the world where we have two Embassies in the same country - one in Abu Dhabi and one in Dubai.
> All other countries have an Embassy in Abu Dhabi and a Consulate in Dubai!
> ...


Strange then that they sign off their emails with:

Regards
**** ******
British Consulate Dubai


----------

